# Driving Accident Prevention



## poniesrule (May 15, 2014)

Any chance anyone saw the video from May 9 in Texas of the Budweiser Clydesdales? I have to give a HUGE kudos to the horses & handlers. How awesomely unflappable they were! It brought up a question for the experienced drivers.... do you train for the unexpected? What do you do? Are there things we can work on to help avoid having an accident turn into a major disaster?

An example, over Easter I was giving cart rides to my nieces & nephews. Nothing to strenuous on the boys, but half way through while driving my 29"-doesn't-want-to-stand-still-guy (refer to topic "Whoa!") the shaft support snapped on the left side & down the cart went, up the shafts went.......... I yelled a firm, low "Whoa!!!" & was extremely surprised & grateful to see RockStar stop, and stand trembling in front of me. Being a relatively newbie myself, looking back I am surprised at how well we both did in the situation. I got my nephew clear of the cart & then got Rock unhitched as quickly as possible. We were both shaking pretty badly. From this I have learned to 1) work on Whoa & Stand every day, emergency brakes are IMPORTANT! 2) be able to unhitch quickly... it's hard to work those little buckles when you are shaking, but it's something I will be practicing more of. Race car drivers have to be able to unharness & get out of a car in a certain amount of time & they train for it, I think I will try to do the same. 3) Always always always check your equipment. Care for it. I later found out that my daughter & nieces were jumping on the cart (shafts resting on ground, they bounced in basket) on the other side of the trailer before we hitched. I have a feeling this led to what happened. My daughter now knows how to properly store and move the cart.

Any tips, advice, experiences, or discussion? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2014)

All of you seem to have handled that desperate scenario very well. The children could have contributed to the disaster by screaming or jumping. I hope you praised them for keeping their cool and not startling the horse any worse.

Your training of Rockstar certainly was well done.

Glad you all got through that unscathed. The best lessons are ones we survive.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 15, 2014)

The best thing to do is vuild a repore with you animals.

I think when we train our minis we may skip parts of training that we wouldn't skip with a big horse. After watching that video I feel that even though I am pretty thorough, there are things I will be adding to my training, especially with the teams.

I had a wreck a few years ago with a three abreast on a chariot that would have been outright UGLY had it not been that the middle horse was trick trained (which included a lot of giving to pressure). It was before the start of a parade and I was just walking around the parking lot while waiting for the rest of the group. The one gelding on my team at that time (he is in a non-driving pet home now) decided he was finished and started to pitch a fit. He ended up getting a hind hoof in the backband of the center horse, lost his footing and went down. The cneter, trick trained horse, read the pressure and sat like a dog to relieve the pressure. There were a lot of thi.gs that could have happened that day, but because Jack knew what to do and was able to stay calm, everyone walked away.

So needless to say, all team members will get some trick lessons now, umungst other things.


----------



## misty'smom (May 15, 2014)

I saw that video of the Clydesdales, it was amazing!!! When you really stop and think about it.......that whole team was so well trained for an emergency and remained calm and stood still until they each were unhitched!!!!!!! Also the driver and other members were so trained and calm unhitching and standing quietly with their horses! I watched it a few times as I was so, so impressed with the handling of the accident and what a miracle that the last horse got up!!!

Poniesrule, You bring some very good points up to be recognized in case of an accident!!!!!! I am very new to all this and looking to learn how to drive myself and then get my 2 year old Misty trained!! I am more aware of the dangers after seeing that video and your post further brings it home that safety must come first!!!!!!! Also you need to be prepared always in case of something going wrong!!!! Thankyou for this post!!!


----------



## poniesrule (May 16, 2014)

BSharpRanch.... how SCARY! To have that happen anywhere is bad enough, but out in the open where there are a lot of people and other stimuli, downright nerve-racking!

What trick training are you working into your program? Just giving to pressure instead of leaning into it? I'm very interested to hear what you do.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 16, 2014)

Tricks in general to help build a "conversation" with the horses. They begin to learn to learn which means that they begin to think and respond diffrently. Most of them anyways. You just need to be aware of what you teach to what horses and know that some horses will try tricks when they become confused or not want to work. I had one horse many years ago that I would never taught any trick. She was so smart that she would use things to her benifit!


----------



## Renolizzie (May 17, 2014)

The video was amazing. Those horses managed to stay calm. The handlers were amazing.

There are a few things I have managed to train for but a real emergency, I don't know.

I thought I might have Hubby tug on the cart backwards just a bit so the horses could get used to the idea that the cart might act funny occasionally and not to let it upset them.

I like to let the rope touch the horses legs so they get used to the idea that something could be touching them and they don't have to be afraid.

We have snakes out here so I have been moving a rope along the ground hoping that if we saw a snake in the road, it wouldn't be upsetting to the horses.

Working on whoa and stand always seems like a good idea.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 17, 2014)

I have now seen the video from several sources, and agree, it was amazing!In my view, it was a testimonial to the proper temperament being bred into the Bud Clydes, thorough and proper training,very knowledgable and prepared handlers, having plenty of those right 'on hand', and, TRUST between handlers and horses!

Removing the harness quickly and easily(esp. in difficult conditions, such as this 'wreck', and/or when there is tension on the harness parts), can be made MUCH easier by 'quick release' shackles/hardware of various types; you can get ones for the breeching, the back strap, the tug loops, for instance. This type of hardware also can make 'usual' hitching and unhitching much faster and easier, and is used a lot by CDEers---but can be of help to most any driver in most circumstances; the Bud Clyde hitch I saw 'up close and personal' had the most ELEGANT Freedman harness...top quality stuff...and while back then I didn't 'clue in' on the hardware, I'd aout bet the crew was able to get the horses un. It is easier nowadays to find hardware of this sort suitable for use w/ mini and small pony harness. This hardware isn't cheap, but...what is your safety worth? Check out some of the better harness/harness part suppliers for more information.(I have 4 stainless marine grade snap shackles I bought for my pair harness, and hope to add quick release tug loop hardware, backstrap 'release',and ones for the breeching holdbacks, as I can afford them.)

Some things that might help your own horse to 'not fight', but wait for help, in a similar situation...training to accept hobbles, to accept a leg tied up, training from 'day one' to fully accept breeching...are some things that can be useful. Of course, thorough training to respond correctly to 'whoa' and 'stand' under any and all circumstances,is also essential.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 18, 2014)

Margo... Are you sure they use Freedman's harness? I thought they used Shanahan. Freedman's is more the hackney/Arab folks' preference.... And Shanahan is THE draft harness guy. I could be wrong though.

Anyway, draft horses are FAR less likely to go all akimbo in a wreck like that. Those particular horses are driven A LOT, far more than the average pleasure driving horse. That is their job, and they are trained to specific cues and know their jobs really well. The more miles you put on a horse, the more it will understand what is expected of it and the less likely it will panic if something isn't right. At the peak of the budweiser clydesdale breeding program before they dispersed it, they had 200 horses to choose from to put hitches of eight together. If one wasn't top notch, they could pretty easily cull it.

That hitch is top, top notch... I'll have to tell you about my unexpected private meet with the hitch sometime.


----------



## Renolizzie (May 18, 2014)

Another thing I was thinking is - I carry a cell phone and I have a knife to cut the traces with if I have to. I always carry those two items and a hoof pick, just in case the horse picks up something in their hoof. Also, we use a halter under the bridle around this area. So, I always have a lead rope in my "emergency" kit. I use an old dog packs strapped to the back of the seat. That way I can have a bottle of water with me so I don't become dehydrated on a longer drive.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 18, 2014)

Disneyhorse....it was one of the handlers who told me it was Freedman harness, because I asked who made it. Was several years ago, right down in Albuquerque. I've never heard of the other maker you mention, but then, I wouldn't have, because I'm not in any way 'involved' w/ Draft horses, except to admire some of the best ones!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2014)

The only wreck my driving gelding ever had was in an unmanned cart. I got out and did not have a secure hold on the reins. He is sometimes an ornery, hard-headed little cuss and that was one of his cuss days. He felt I did not have control, and off he went. When he finally crashed, he laid very quietly in the shafts. I was able to unbuckle him, though I did have a knife if I'd needed it. Got him untangled and the harness, though damaged, was still serviceable. He stood quietly while I rehitched and I drove him quietly home. I learned a valuable lesson in keeping a firm hold on reins in the event I needed to dismount. Just the firm pressure grasping the reins is enough to let the horse know one has control. No need to put pressure on the bit. This was nearly 10 years ago.

I couple of horses I've worked with in training have gotten legs over shafts. Both times, the horses stood very still and cooperated as I got them back in position. They were both green and silly, so I sort of expected a catastrophe, but for some reason they both were quiet in that situation.

Lessons we survive are good.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 19, 2014)

I feel another important thing is having hand picked horses that have GREAT minds, even more so than training. Case in point, the first trip off the property with the four-up showed the true personality of each member on the team. We were headed into a wash when the hottest horse on the team (a leader) decided he wasn't going down. He jumped sideways one way then came back the other and shoved his teammate over a bush. Hubby got out to rescue them when I noticed that my one wheel horse had a foreleg over the neck yoke. It could have gotten really ugly, but she stood there patiently and waited for help. This mare was a broodmare all he life till she came here, and had only been driving about a year. I like quiet. horses for my team for very obvious reasons.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 21, 2014)

Renolizzie said:


> Another thing I was thinking is - I carry a cell phone and I have a knife to cut the traces with if I have to. I always carry those two items and a hoof pick, just in case the horse picks up something in their hoof. Also, we use a halter under the bridle around this area. So, I always have a lead rope in my "emergency" kit. I use an old dog packs strapped to the back of the seat. That way I can have a bottle of water with me so I don't become dehydrated on a longer drive.


Just a caveat - a cell phone is only as good as your service and the service area you are driving in. I live in a very populated, but agricultural of NC - sandwiched between major cities and military installations. There are several areas that we can ride or drive our horses and ponies - just a few miles off the interstate. Even with 4G coverage and "smart phones" - it's amazing how little service there is in parts of this area!! A CB radio would be better in most instances or even a walkie/talkie set up. A cell phone can make you too dependent on "someone else" - practice safety, train your horse and know what to do if there is a problem. Maybe add some very simple things to your pack - based on where you drive. Even an anti-venom kit if there are poisonous snakes in the area...

As to the knife - make sure it's maintained and heavy/sharp enuf to cut thru the type of harness you drive with. I found quite a shock when I went to cut one - and *could not*! The pony was jumping around, the harness was good quality layered leather, properly stitched and my arms/hands just weren't strong enough at that time to safely cut the harness.

Carrying water is GOOD! I do, too. I've been known to use it to wash mud off my ponies' legs to make sure they weren't injured under the mud - after the pony and I got over the shakes from having been stuck w/ her down and sideways in a "bog" - just off the trail and a puddle she'd refused to go thru (with a good solid bottom)... And several of my ponies have drunk it from my hand or directly from my bottle when hot. I often put partially full water bottles into the freezer and top off before attaching to my wagon or cart.

Many people have stated that I "over train" or "de-sensitize" my ponies too much and that it's not necessary. But I've now had a couple of issues in which i was darned glad I'd done all the work with my guys - pulling different objects at home, having different textures and weights of objects attached the harness - both carrying and dragging. You know, I've dropped hobble training from my personal training. But this is not the first time it's come up recently as a safe training technique. It would just be additional to what I do w/ rope work on our ponies' legs and add that much more safety to our drives.

Hmmmm.... Thanks!! For the extra ideas AND sharing the Budweiser Hitch video.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 21, 2014)

Paintponylvr make some good points.I wear a LOUD whistle on a shoestring around my neck; it would draw attention in a pinch, if there is ANYONE within earshot. I always try to have a pocket knife in my pocket, but wouldn't count on it to cut a harness; there ARE 'specialized' cutting tools w/ protected, very sharp blades(seat belt cutters? I don't recall off hand, but bet you could google 'emergency cutting implements' or similar and find a suitable tool to carry.( don't subscribe to the notion that leather 'will break' while beta or nylon won't; I don't think EITHER is likely to 'break', and should never be 'counted on' to in a wreck. Don't think it is even possible to 'overtrain'/over-desensitize a horse...safety is 'job one', IMO, and we should do EVERYTHING reasonably possible toward that end!

It generally isn't a good idea to dismount the cart and 'hold' a driving horse by the reins, no matter how 'firmly' you grip them. I and a friend who participates here, were heading out for a drive on a bladed dirt track out in a large acreage of state land about a mile from my house. I was in front; heard a commotion, turned to see her horse bucking/running, just as she was dumped from her EE cart. He galloped away back toward the way we'd come; I, shook up, dismounted my cart to try to check on her. She got up, shook up but not hurt, walked to me. We were both standing by my mare's head, I holding her firmly, but we were both 'shaken up',as a person is apt to be after such a scare; didn't even hear her horse galloping right up behind us and RIGHT OVER ME, knocking me down and 'loose from' my mare, who then galloped off, cart in tow.Thanks to a couple of different Good Samaritans driving down the nearby highway, who saw both horses and were able to intercept and get ahold of each before either got to the highway, the incident ended without injury to any of us, horses or persons...but I sure was reminded the hard way to not exit the cart to 'hold' the horse at its head!


----------



## Renolizzie (May 22, 2014)

Wow, Margo - that was quite the driving incident you had.

Good point about having a knife that will actually cut through a harness.

As an experienced desert rat, I am never counting on my cell phone for anything. Good you pointed that out. Fortunately, I drive in my neighborhood where there is good cell reception throughout the area.

My little horse and I are usually not too far from home although walking two or three miles would be a real chore I try to remember to wear lace up comfortable walking shoes when out driving by myself. I got a pair of Ariats that are pretty good for working with the horses but are more comfortable for walking than cowboy boots.

So far, I am unable to find anyone close by that could drive with me. I am making new friends but most of them have larger ponies and horses so I am still going out by myself most of the time. I work really hard at keeping us safe on the road and hope for the best but I will be on my own should something happen and will have to handle any situation as best I can.

Thanks for all the great info, Margo and PaintPony.


----------



## poniesrule (May 22, 2014)

I am so glad I started this topic!! I really appreciate the discussion and all of the ideas of things I don't even think about!

Being new to driving, I often times find myself thinking "oh, I'm just driving in the yard, what could go wrong" and then............... Case in point, my 3 yr. old, Kenai has come up with this cute little head toss thing, he does it all the time. Whether loose in the paddock or working in harness. It seriously reminds me of a giraffe, he rocks his nose up, tilts to the left, and swings his neck all the way back to the left then swoops around to the front. He's feeling good. So I was driving last weekend, in the arena, no big deal. First hitch since the dog attack. He has been working so well on the ground, I wanted to get one or two laps in. So I get in the cart, and he wants to rocket off. We work on whoa, when he stands still, we move out. Everything is going perfectly... ask for a whoa after one lap, he stops and stands patiently (no pawing even!) and I am beaming. I am so happy that things are working well, I'm proud of him, and proud of me. And then he does his stupid giraffe move and his over check somehow gets stuck under the shafts (that's how far back his head swings). What the heck am I going to do? I said a quick prayer hoping it would break or that he would just relax with his nose in the air, and I make the decision to go try to work it off the shaft. Guess who didn't have a knife... it was in my purse. Guess what is now on my cart... Anyway, he was pulling against it, but stood still and I was able to get it undone and make another lap. I am working on a box/pouch that I can keep on the cart with items in it. I haven't figured anything out yet that I really like. Thoughts? Pictures of your emergency kits? Ooohhhh, since we're talking driving and safety, anyone have any great recommendations for helmets for kids? My girls have been sporting their bike helmets, but I really want to get something a little more rated for equestrian sports.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 22, 2014)

I've actually used on an accident... A seat belt cutter. Like butter, and super glad I had it in the barn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2014)

disneyhorse said:


> I've actually used on an accident... A seat belt cutter. Like butter, and super glad I had it in the barn.


I have a good sharp pocketknife in my kit, but I've been thinking of getting a seat belt cutter. As suggested, I need to try my knife out on something to see how effective it is.

I have a toolbox bolted to the floor of my cart.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 23, 2014)

I have a fanny pack, strapped to me, that way I have stuff I need on my person.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2014)

I often have a hoof pick and a knife strapped to the cart. I have attached water bottles to the cart, put in a bucket on the floor of the cart or wagon or in a small cooler suspended from the bars on the front of the cart or strapped to the back of the front seat of the wagon. Gum is tucked into my camera case which hangs on the front of the cart or wagon.

Halters generally stay under our headstalls, lead ropes are attached to the back of the seat on what ever we are driving OR are left attached to the halter and strung up around the neck in a cavalry knot or wrapped up draft style to the outside hame on the work harness.

I've used various other packs for various tools. I like the fanny pack idea attached to self - though I've rarely used one... I have a hinged seat on the wagon that allows me to carry the tools I use for the wheels, to attach the bolts/nuts on the neck yoke & double tree to the tongue (the tongue, neck yoke and double tree are removed when the wagon is loaded into the trailer). I have a new zippered bag that those tools are now in (instead of be-bopping around loose). There's plenty of room for a few other things. I keep a couple of extra snaps that go on the breast collar strap (after having one twist sideways when a pony got upset and reared/started hopping around) and even a couple of extra breast straps now. BUT I don't currently have them fully punched w/ enough holes to use on all of the sizes of horses/ponies I have - so another project to do pretty soon!

For long drives - I also carry a few strands of haystring, a collapsible nylon bucket or a small bucket; a small first aid kit all contained in a small, "flat" box that includes some saline solution and Tylenol/Advil (both of which I and my friends can take) and a small bottle of children's liquid Benedryl (for bee/wasp stings for me or hives for ponies) w/ a syringe. I haven't used the kit lately and need to pull it out and make sure any meds are w/i date and usable...

I don't currently have an "extras" kit - like you'd carry on the course for marathon driving. BUT should be able to "jerry-rig" anything that breaks long enough to get back to the trailer... Usually also have duct tape, electrical tape, silicon based WD-40, a 2000 lb jack, a loaded tool box, a gallon of "people water" and feminine products (that can be used as pressure bandages on people or ponies with an ace bandage) in the truck box. There are still things I should probably add...


----------



## Renolizzie (May 24, 2014)

I've been using a dog back pack for my gear. It has easy lock buckles and it is easy to get on and off the cart.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 24, 2014)

What about pics of the different ways we all do this?

Here's a pic w/ the cooler attached to the front of the forecart (this was a long drive, I had snacks, water & flyspray for the ponies too). The camera pack had batteries and gum. I had a hoof pick and knife attached at the top left bar on the forecart.







Here is the wagon. The seat I'm sitting on holds the marine battery that runs the lights. That is where the tools are for attaching the tongue, neck yoke & double tree & the flat first aid kit go, too. Attached to the back seat are the extra breast collar straps. There's a bucket in the bottom for the ponies to drink water out of and it holds extra water bottles as well. A bit of braided hay string tied to the seat post behind me. I didn't have the cooler w/ me for this drive - cold, windy & a rather short drive.






Don't have pics of anything attached to other carts...

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## poniesrule (May 28, 2014)

Oooohhhh Paula, I knew you would have good pictures!!! My homemade EZ Cruiser (Easy entry) doesn't have a lot of room for extra storage. I had been trying to keep things in my pockets, but it's not comfy to sit with. I'm going to try the fanny pack and possibly a little toolbox. Absolutely will add pictures as I get them! Thanks for sharing! Anyone else?


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 14, 2014)

One thing to remember is to drive your horse like you drive your car..... watch out for the OTHER guys! Stay alert and tuned in to what is going on around you so if something happens you can do your best to avoid the wreck or to step out if need be and get your horse under control so it doesnt join the issue- especially if your horse is green. I agree to carry water, a phone and a knife, in case of emergency (yours or someone else's)


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 15, 2014)

OOOO yes!! Hadn't even thought of that one and REALLY should have.

I know that when I go on the drives w/ the Draft Horse folk, there are certain people/horses I will not get in front of - because THEY don't pay attention and the one driver often let his BIG pair get right on top everyone's wagons. IF he'd have kept driving, I've no doubt they'd have stepped up onto the back seat of my wagon when he did it to me!!

Others could be bothered if someone worked at speed - something most Draft Horses don't do. Any time I was going to go faster than a slow jog - I asked if it was OK, then I would warn folks that I was passing. Most folk got a kick out of me driving my pair with a foal attached - cantering down a section that was wide enough to pass!

When driving with others, Ive found that I seem to have some of the most driving experience. I learn to watch and where necessary, I "circle" back like I used to when taking trail rides out with beginners. It does get hard to do on trails that are narrow and tree lined, though. It's amazing how many "yahoos" show up at a group ride/trail drive w/ horses that have never been in a group or ever seen a cart/wagon attached to LARGE horses!! In 2012 & 2013, I saw some MAJOR wrecks not with the driving horses but with the riding horses that also came along. Many were very green with riders that should never have been in the saddle. One owner was drug w/ a foot caught in a stirrup thru two fences (no helmet and no boots w/ heel, YIKES) - one of which was barbed wire that cut up both her horse and her pretty bad...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 16, 2014)

Some of the things I learned from my accident: always wear gloves. Always wear a helmet. Always carry a cell phone. If it's an organized drive, have the emergency contact info programmed in on speed dial. Having a gator who is also a vet tech was priceless (yeah, I know, most of us don't have that!) Carry a first aid kit. Use good quality quick release snaps wherever possible. Rehearse in your mind what you should do in different scenarios. Practicing helps make it second nature when you don't have time to think about it. If you don't have confidence in your horse, don't do it! Listen to your gut. Accidents will still happen, but hopefully you can minimize the results.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 16, 2014)

A few more thoughts: everything in your cart/carriage should be tied down or enclosed. Flying objects just add to the confusion. Carry halter and lead rope, or have them on either over or under the bridle. Carry a knife on your person, if you have to go looking for it in an overturned vehicle you're losing precious time. Check your harness and vehicle before every drive. Failures can cause the accident or make an already bad circumstance even worse.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 28, 2014)

I found a new problem the other day when working with my newest, green pair. My ponies are taught to give vertically and laterally - first with a halter and lead rope and later with the bridles they are driven in. Sometimes, there is resistance, but for the most part the ponies do very well and we build as we go.

The other day, when I first was asking my ponies to start working, I was keeping Cupid and Ami "separated" a bit by using the lines (pressure on the outside). At one point, Cupid flexed to the outside - much more than I was asking AND then stayed that way and proceeded to rear. Took a couple minutes to figure out why...

He had brought his head around far enough to catch the buckle on the line IN THE REIN TERRET on the hames of his work harness. Normally, when he (or any of them give) I release the pressure on the line - but this time it was caught and wouldn't release.

I got him loose and we rested quietly for a few minutes and then continued our work. Pics and description of that work already posted.

NOW, before anyone says - it's because I have snaps and conways on the lines, when our work was finished and I was unharnessing the ponies I pulled out the lines meant for a single driving pony with a "proper" buckle on the line. The buckle and the snap/conway buckle are in the same area (same distance from bit). SO, even if I'd had pair lines with a "proper" buckle on Cupid and Ami, there would have been a problem.

One of the things that show or work harness has on it is rein stops when working in a running martingale. I will be seeing if regular rein stops will work with the rein terrets on the hames of a work harness (might have to make larger ones)...


----------

